# Mount to concrete block



## Karl_T (Apr 12, 2022)

Just a happy homeowner project today...

We have a full house water filter. It has to be put on super tight to not leak. years ago, we broke the plastic wrench so i made one out of steel.

Last fall we changed out the 30 year old water heaters for an on demand gas heater. The installers moved the filter to a really flimsy spot. Need to mount the copper pipes to the concrete block wall, somehow. Today i tried using blue concrete anchor screws (see pic 2) to bond a 2x4 to the wall, the 2x4 just pulled right out trying to install the second screw.

Did i use the wrong screw?? Wrong install method? Just ran a 3/16 hammer drill to make a hole in the block and the impact screw driver to run it in.

Could use a better idea here.


----------



## rabler (Apr 12, 2022)

Did you match the concrete drill bit to the drill  size stated on the box?  Usually the drill size is something like 1/32 smaller than the actual anchor size, so I'd expect it to call out a 5/32 bit for a 3/16 anchor.


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 12, 2022)

I *think* so. This is a VERY old box of screws, probably an auction find. there was a piece of paper in the container calling out 3/16 mason bit.


EDIT  OD of threads is .238  OD of neck is .190


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 12, 2022)

I see you live in Minnesota. I live in upper Michigan. About the same weather and cold. I would not attach pipes to an outside wall in my house. But I don't like thawing or replacing frozen pipes. Might be just me  
Aaron in Iron Mountain


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 12, 2022)

Its the support for the fireplace that heats the home. The block gets warm enough to heat the shop


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 12, 2022)

search amazon, i found this:


			https://www.amazon.com/Hard-Find-Fastener-014973351625-Piece-6/dp/B00L1J40U0/ref=sr_1_16?crid=238X5TBCMNTL&keywords=concrete+block+anchors&qid=1649803917&sprefix=concrete+block%2Caps%2C126&sr=8-16
		


will these work on block?  I know the confast ones that you use a hammer to seat and expand the wedge will only work on poured walls, not block.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 12, 2022)

I feel warmer already


----------



## Firstram (Apr 12, 2022)

1/4" tapcons use a 3/16" bit so you're good there but, they don't hold very well in block. I would use molly bolts to attach a piece of treated lumber and then attach the filter to the wood.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 12, 2022)

This ^^^^


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 12, 2022)

You don’t want to use what you linked. Those are studs that protrude the surface it would hinder your install. 
 If it’s a one time forget it they have what I’d  refer to as a anchor. Drill a hole insert this anchor which has a pin in the center. Once your in place you push the pin which mushrooms the back to anchor to the wall. 
 Or with tap cons you need the right drill which sounded like you were correct on sizing. But where you drill in the block matters. Center of block your good. Off to the left or right a inch no good. Block are about 1/2-3/4 thick in webbing. You would need to be around the perimeter where it’s solid. Mortar joints worked if filled properly. 
 You could just use those plastic mollies and you screw in the center.


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 12, 2022)

I've used molly bolts on drywall - they work great here. Doing a bunch of reading - none of these offers mention concrete block. I can't choose my spot - some holes will be solid block - some will pop through to the block cavity. Anyway, don't think these will work well.

This confast sleeve anchor says for block. Bit spendy






						CONFAST 5/16" x 2-1/2" Hex Sleeve Anchor Zinc Plated (100 per Box): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

CONFAST 5/16" x 2-1/2" Hex Sleeve Anchor Zinc Plated (100 per Box): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Firstram (Apr 12, 2022)

Karl_T said:


> I've used molly bolts on drywall - they work great here. Doing a bunch of reading - none of these offers mention concrete block. I can't choose my spot - some holes will be solid block - some will pop through to the block cavity. Anyway, don't think these will work well.
> 
> This confast sleeve anchor says for block. Bit spendy
> 
> ...


If you bolt lumber to the wall, you can choose the bolt locations!


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 12, 2022)

Ok, if you search enough you can find expertise:








						Best Cinder Block Fasteners
					

View detailed information about the best cinder block fasteners, how to install and where to purchase.




					www.confast.com
				





EDIT  ended up buying something called a lag shield anchor


----------



## brino (Apr 12, 2022)

Be sure NOT to use steel pipe strap directly on the copper pipe; that will develop pin hole leaks where they contact.
Use copper strap or the plastic coated stuff.

Brian


----------



## Boswell (Apr 12, 2022)

there may be an appropriate adhesive that you can use to glue a treated 2x4  or some plywood to the block, that you can then use as an easy anchor point.  I have some 3/4" plywood where I mounted my water filters that I then can attach my hold-downs to.


----------



## woodchucker (Apr 12, 2022)

so assuming you have a copper standoff. I would take some liquid nails and glue it on the wall, where your screw holes are. while mounted to the pipe. shoot some glue into the holes and put the screws back in...

Liquid nails will hold it on it's own, but the screws will hold in the liquid nails. Plus the liquid nails if done right allows separation between the copper and concrete block..

Just another idea.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 13, 2022)

That filter should have an angle bracket that screws into the head to mount it to the wall . That way the filter system is solidly mounted and the pipe is not . It is simple to make one and I'll post a pic of one if you want . We make them at the plant and as usual , I have a few down the basement . Who's your filter made by ? If not Pall Filter , I'll relay the info. to work and let them know they're slipping !  

Edit . I also don't see a bypass route . Makes changing the filter element out a breeze . Self drilling Stainless bolts work great in concrete / cement FWIW .


----------



## Boswell (Apr 13, 2022)

here is a picture of the mounting brackets that are mentioned above, along with a bypass.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 13, 2022)

Nice set-up . He can see the brackets clearly .


----------



## epanzella (Apr 13, 2022)

If you don't drill the hole deep enough the tapcon will strip itself out when it hits the bottom of the hole. Below is what I use. Most people call them smack nails. Slip the main body into the hole then smacking the nail expands the body in the hole. Fast and they hold well. Use 3" for 2x4's.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 13, 2022)

Tapcons work well in concrete, not so much in block, I would use toggle bolts, with epoxy on the back of your 2x4. Mike


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 13, 2022)

Re: bracket  three posts back.

I like this suggestion. My filter has 9/32 holes 3/4" deep here, not tapped. I will try to drill one out to 5/16 and tap  3/8x16 this morning. Now if I drill thru to water, I will be SHOT by SWMBO. 

Never tried tapping plastic. I assume just same tools as metal??

EDIT:  ARGH took my ratcheting tap handle to the other place. Need to order another. So, got to wait. This was the backup job while waiting for parts on job 1. So, now i will start job 3. Man would things ever go faster if not waiting for stuff.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 13, 2022)

Karl_T said:


> I like this suggestion. My filter has 9/32 holes 3/4" deep here, not tapped. I will try to drill one out to 5/16 and tap 3/8x16 this morning. Now if I drill thru to water, I will be SHOT by SWMBO.


You don't need to tap them on a plastic head . Just screw the bracket in .


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 13, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> You don't need to tap them on a plastic head . Just screw the bracket in .




SAY WHAT???  Is there some sort of self tapping machine screw for plastic? Not aware of this at all.

I do not have a bracket, need to fab this up.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 13, 2022)

Sure ! Any screw will thread itself into plastic . That's what comes in the kits .


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 13, 2022)

DA-UM!!!!

You just taught an old dog a new trick! Rare event for this old dog


----------



## tq60 (Apr 13, 2022)

The plastic prefers a sheet metal or wood screw.

Machine screw will self tap but better to tap it

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 13, 2022)

It's already mentioned above, but construction adhesive (they make a landscaping grade for fastening to cement/block) and a block of wood should work.  Here's what I did for ours around 5 years ago.  In our case, the filter is in a utility room with a wall opposite the outside wall.  I cut a 2 x 4 to length which was used to wedge the block of wood to the wall while the adhesive dried.

Looks like I last changed the filter on 3-9-21.  Guess what my next POTD is going to be!

Bruce


----------



## Ultradog MN (Apr 14, 2022)

I have had to attach a Lot of stuff to concrete in my life. Forget tapcons! They are mostly worthless.
Here is how I do it.
Drill a hole in the concrete. Insert a piece of solid copper wire. Then drive a nail in along side of the wire.
Of course you will need to experiment with wire and nail sizes. 
Examples:
For attaching a conduit strap  to a block wall I would use a 3/16" drill, a piece of bare  12 ga copper wire and a 2" roofing nail. Use 2 to attach a metal electrical  box to the wall.
To nail a 2x4 to a concrete floor I would use a 3/16 bit, a 14 ga wire and a 16 penny nail.
You can not pull them out.
A piece of wire and a nail in much cheaper than a tap con too.
I just did that yesterday. Needed to attach a 5' long treated 2x4 to concrete floor for a short wall.
I drilled for 4 nails - right through the wood into the concrete. If you needed to pry the 2x4 back off you will pull the nail  heads through the wood before you will pull the nails out.
Try it you will like it and never go back to tap cons.


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 15, 2022)

project complete.

Thanks everyone for all the help.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2022)

Yeeehaw ! Glad to here it . Got pics of the final install ? It didn't happen without pics .


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 15, 2022)

Fair enough. I made a storage shelf 18" long  and its all loaded up. 

Most important part is the steel filter wrench on the shelf. So i took a pic of the CNC control and program. Included the gcode in case some other fella breaks his cheesy plastic wrench.


----------

